
API Rights Management on the Blockchain - ogcricket
https://medium.com/aikon/the-open-rights-exchange-protocol-287cffb00a81
======
dw626
APIs are the 'present' of commerce on the web.

~~~
mblinder
That's fair, but I think they're also a huge part of the future too. Machine
to machine transactions are a fast growing part of the economy, and APIs are
the most common method for handling that.

